# Tool Gloat: New Lathe



## jb_pratt (May 25, 2006)

I have been turning on a VS Jet Mini and was ready to step up to a full size lathe.  This is what was delivered on Monday.  A brand new Stubby S750.


----------



## JimGo (May 25, 2006)

That outboard head stock should make some really nice pens! []

What else do you plan on making with it?

BTW, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Dario (May 25, 2006)

NICE!!!!  Even that is an understatement.

Congrats!!!


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2006)

That is an amazing machine!


----------



## jb_pratt (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />That outboard head stock should make some really nice pens! []
> 
> What else do you plan on making with it?
> ...


I have loved making pens and I will continue to do so.  I got a larger machine so that I can do larger bowls, platters and I would eventually like to learn how to turn hollow forms.


----------



## Ligget (May 25, 2006)

That is one FANTASTIC lathe, I hope you have many years of enjoyment with it. [:0][][]


----------



## whatwoodido (May 25, 2006)

I use an older Stubby 750 fairly regularly when I am teaching, they are wonderful lathes.  The one my club owns is only a 1 1/2 hp model and is a bit underpowered on really large turnings (15 to 20 inches) but that has never stopped me from using it.  If I had the money that would be the lathe that I would get.  I am very green (envy of course).

Drew


----------



## alamocdc (May 25, 2006)

Drool! []


----------



## Scott (May 25, 2006)

Oh Man!  Stubbys are so nice!  You are going to love that lathe!  Lucky Dog!  []

Scott.


----------



## PenWorks (May 25, 2006)

Very nice []  Definately on the heavy duty side, the way things use to be made.
Happy turning.

Billy....wipe your chin....your drooling all over my post []


----------



## woodbutcher (May 25, 2006)

Congrats,,, YOU are the owner of one of the finest machines on this planet. I hope one day to own one myself,
Jim[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 25, 2006)

WOW, thats a lathe! Congrats, I'm jealous and I just got a new lathe too.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 26, 2006)

Never heard of that brand lathe. It looks like one honkin' heavy duty turning machine.


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2006)

Congrats, making the big upgrades can sure hurt in the wallet. but working with it goes a long way toward soothing the pain.
really nice lathe.


----------



## Bob A (May 26, 2006)

From a Jet mini to a Stubby?!?!  Now that's an upgrade!  I too am envious.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 27, 2006)

Looked it up. That's a $5000.00 + unit.


----------



## Fisherman (May 28, 2006)

I would like to know if you are planning to sell the Jet?  What shape it's in and how much.  GT


----------

